# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  knistern & rauschen bei onboard soundkarten

## luh

hi leute
dies ist mehr ein tipp. es ist keine anleitung zum installieren von suse und auch nicht von eurer soundkarte. dies ist ein tipp wie ihr mit einer schon installierten sound karte die rauscht das rauschen wegbekommt. dies soll eine möglichkeit bieten allen anfängern und fortgeschrittenen die noch nie kernelpatchen/ neukompilieren gemacht haben, und ihren rechner sicher zu gutem sound führen wollen:

annahme:
suse 8.2
mit einer onboard soundkarte.
keine tv karte (für den fall steht unten noch ein tipp von vitei)
schaut ob ihr sie richtig konfiguriert habt. (auch dies ist nicht ein teil dieses tipps)

geht ins kde kontroll center.
sound & multimedia -> sound system -> zweiter reiter (sound ein /ausgang)
sound i/o method : alsa (advanced linux sound architecture)
use custom sampling rate: 48000

das gleiche nochmal als root.

das müsste es sein.


//dies ist eine später hinzugefügte änderung
da sich unten nochmal eine diskussion entbrannt ist probiere ich dies hier nochmal festzuhalten!
bei suse 9.0!!!
alles machen was man machen soll für suse 8.2 und jetzt kommt noch was dazu.
* XMMS -> Optionen -> Einstellungen -> Audio -I/-O-Plugins und dann habe ich eSound-Ausgabe-Plugin 1.2.8* aktiviert. 
//dies war das wichtigste, was in den unteren beiträgen noch kam, es war von mr.nase !!!! 
in englisch ist das
*
XMMS -> Options -> Preferences -> esound output plugin 1.2.8
*
tja,

viel glück 
luh

----------


## Sazan

danke sehr hatt mich geholfen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vitei

Hi

Bei mir hilft dein Tipp, luh, leider nicht. 
Hat jemand noch einen Tipp auf Lager?

Gruß

----------


## Vitei

Hi Leute

Ich habe das Rauschen jetzt auch wegbekommen, ich habe einfach die Videospur im KMix stummgeschaltet.

Gruß

----------


## Dhekon

hmm 1000e von Howtos und immer der gleiche Supertipp: "48000 Hz enstellen"
ja, das hilft schon, aber natürlich nur für Anwendungen die mit arts arbeiten. Das sind aber jenseits der Medienwiedergabe und der KDE-Desktopgames recht wenige. bei UT 2003 z.B. bin dazu übergegangen ohne Sound zu spielen, weil diese Zerhäckselung unerträglich ist.
Gibt es denn kein Konzept um dieses Problem z.B. für OSSFree zu beheben oder v.a. für Alsa?

----------


## Vitei

Hi Dhekon

Hast du eine TV-Karte? Bei mir lag es nämlich an ihr und nicht an den nichteingestellten 48000 Hz. Nachdem ich sie wie oben schon gesagt stummgeschaltet habe war das Rauschen verschwunden.

Gruß

----------


## Dhekon

hmm ich habs mittlerweile raus:
einfach *auf Kernel 2.4.21 updaten.* 
Ist meiner Meinung nach der ultimative Tipp  :Stick Out Tongue: 
geht supi einfach mit den RPMs (es sei denn man hat nvidia wie ich  :Wink: ) und danach ist der Sound glasklar  :Smilie: , und zwar überall (dank neuem Modul glaub ich)
Einzige kleine Nerverei ist, dass er bei den vorkompilierten RPMs das Soundmodul nicht beim Boot hochfährt (-> man muss es dann erst manuell modproben) aber das dürfte hinzukriegen sein (modules.conf vermutlich)

und nein, TV-Karte hab ich nich  :Smilie:

----------


## luh

kernel patchen, ja den tipp hatte ich damals auch bekommen, aber dieses howto habe ich geschrieben mit dem hintergrund, dass es leute gibt die nciht unbedingt an ihrem kernel basteln möchten. noch dazu habe diesen tipp mit der sampling rate gar nicht so leicht gefunden, aber es gibt natürlich immer unterschiedliche probleme, bei einigen hilfts bei manchen nicht.
luh

----------


## Samba

Ursache ist ACPI!

----------


## einarr

Hallo Luh 

Die 48000 Hz waren erst mal gar nicht schlecht, jedenfalls für das erste Lied das xmms anspielt, merkwürdigerweise ist bei jedem weiteren Titel das Rauschen wieder da. Woran könnte das liegen?  
Einarr

----------


## luh

kann dir leider auch nicht helfen.
ich habe seit 9.0 das problem das es bei jedem lied zwischen der 19-23 sekunde rauscht.
luh

----------


## G-pole

ich habe das gleiche problem mitm rauschen... 2mal pause drücken wenns rauscht und dann ists weg bis zum nächsten lied. gut wenn man internetradio hört, das ist ja nur ein lied  :Wink: 
das müsste man aber irgendwie wegkriegen!

----------


## MrNase

Bei mir das gleiche. Suse9, 13-29 Sekunde. Verrückt  :Big Grin:

----------


## luh

he leute
ist das ein bug den man suse mailen sollte?
veit

----------


## MrNase

Ich hab es bei mir gelöst  :Smilie: 

XMMS -> Optionen -> Einstellungen -> Audio -I/-O-Plugins und dann habe ich *eSound-Ausgabe-Plugin 1.2.8* aktiviert.

Auf alle Fälle geht es jetzt ohne knistern  :Smilie:

----------


## G-pole

also scheint die ogg ausgabe nen fehler zu haben!

----------


## MrNase

luh, kannst meinen Tipp ja gerne da oben bei dir einfügen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


@ G-pole: Ja, da scheint der Hund begraben zu sein  :Wink:

----------


## Sonny

ich hab mir deswegen ne terratec 128i für 14.9 euro gekauft

----------


## luh

billiger gehts tatsächlich mit dem umstellen!
ich werde ihn gleich einarbeiten
luh

----------


## dirk.loesche

Ich habe bei meinem GNU/linux immer einen zerhackten sound gehabt bei xmms.
Und habe die letzten Monate immer rumprobiert mit den Ausgabeplugins.

Jetzt hab ich rausgefunden das ich KDE nutze (war ein Scherz) und bei xmms das Ausgabeplugin arts einstellen muss und die grösse des Buffers angehoben werden muss auf 1000ms. 

Jetzt läufts durchgängig ohne zu stottern.

----------


## LX-Ben

Das hat bei mir unter SuSE9.0 gegen Verzerren/Klirren geholfen: xmms starten, links oben xmms-Button anklicken - Optionen - Einstellungen - Ausgabe-Plugin habe ich vom voreingestellten 'OSS-Treiber 1.2.8' auf ALSA 1.2.8 umgestellt; eSound-Plugin ist auch gut, aber einen Hauch weniger originalgetreu (nach meinen Ohren  :Smilie:  ), dafür funktioniert aber dann der Lautstärke-Schieberegler in xmms.

----------


## Heini61

Hey zusammen,
ich hab auch das Problem das es bei mir ab der 19. Sekunde stark knispert und knuspert. Habe die Tipps hier versucht, leider funktioniert der Player gar nicht wenn ich das e-sound plugin aktiviere - wenn ich zweimal auf den Wiedergabe-Button drücke hängt er sich sogar auf und läßt sich nicht mehr schliessen.
Mit dem Alsa plugin knisterts auch inakzeptabel.
Gibt's noch'n Tipp.
Ach ja: SuSE9.0 und aktuellster Kernel!
Danke
Heini61

----------


## LX-Ben

Hier gibt es eine Diskussion, wenn die Festplatte mit hereinspielt, evtl. ergibt das auch einen Lösungsansatz: sound knistert bei hoher plattenlast unter 2.6 --> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=115193

----------


## Heini61

Hey,
ich hab noch ein bisschen rumgespielt und noch folgendes gefunden:
Alsa 1.2.8 - Ausgabe-Plugin
Konfigurieren -> Erweiterete Einstellungen -> mmap deaktivieren
Jetzt klappt's auch bei mir endlich ohne knistern!
mfg
Heini61

----------


## der_Behr

Wenn ich obiges Plugin aktiviere und ein Lied abspielen will friert XMMS derart ein, dass ich ihn nur noch über xkill beenden kann, wenn ich auf play drücke.

Die Verzerrungen sind weg - dafür hab ich ein Knacken, nur leise, aber durchgehend.

----------


## flashbeast

bei mir hat leider keiner der tips geholfen  :Frown: 
ich benutze auch kein arts, sondern esd, aber damit geht's leider nicht besser. besonder störend ist das bei der aufnahme auf md...

----------


## Haderlump

Hallo,
leider kenne ich das Problem auch, jedoch nicht von Linux sondern von Windows.  Bei mir half damals nur eines - neue BIOS-Version runterladen, installieren.  Aber bevor irgend ein Skript-Kiddy hier jetzt ein neues BIOS aufspielt - bitte sehr genau die Versionsnummer des Updates prüfen, wenn möglich auch das alte BIOS auf Diskette speichern, denn man kann mit sowas auch seinen Rechner ins binäre Walhalla schicken.  Für alle Nicht-Skript-Kiddys - probiert es aus, denn meiner Meinung nah ist es oft, nicht immer, eine Angelegenheit der Hardware.
Viel Spass bei ungetrübtem Musikgenuss
Haderlump

----------


## der_Behr

Das Knistern ist bei mir jetzt auch weg. Gemacht hab ich folgendes: Optionen->Einstellungen->AudioI-/O-Plugins Alsa ausgewählt und das Häkchen vor "benutzerdefiniert" unter "Konfigurieren" weggemacht. Jetzt läufts einwandfrei.

----------


## flashbeast

danke, das war's bei mir  :Wink: 
oder es war nur zufall, denn ich höre keinen unterschied mehr zwischen ein- und ausgeschaltet, oder ob esd eingeschaltet ist. die groben knackser sind jedenfalls draussen, nur die mp3-typischen werden nicht ausgebessert...

----------


## Sirius_Alpha

> _Original geschrieben von der_Behr_ 
> *Das Knistern ist bei mir jetzt auch weg. Gemacht hab ich folgendes: Optionen->Einstellungen->AudioI-/O-Plugins Alsa ausgewählt und das Häkchen vor "benutzerdefiniert" unter "Konfigurieren" weggemacht. Jetzt läufts einwandfrei.*


Wo hast du das gemacht? In Xmms? Die einstellungen gibts nämlich bei mir nicht...

----------


## luh

mmh, also ein tipp auf jeden fall das man mit den ausgabeplugins rumspielen sollte? kann man das so pauschal mal zu dem haupttipp hinzufgen?
luh

----------


## flashbeast

> _Original geschrieben von luh_ 
> *mmh, also ein tipp auf jeden fall das man mit den ausgabeplugins rumspielen sollte? kann man das so pauschal mal zu dem haupttipp hinzufgen?
> luh*


jo, ich würde auch gerne wissen, ob es eine globale "alsa-lösung" gibt. unter mozilla-mail hab ich die benachrichtigung per wavedatei deaktiviert, aus rücksicht den boxen gegenüber, und ich würde sehr gerne wieder esd benutzen...

----------


## luh

ich habe ja noch nicht viele kernel kompiliert und kenne mich auch nicht so wahnisinnig gut damit aus, aber soweit ich weiß müssen die module nachher noch reinkompiliert werden. falls es nicht richtig ist, berichtigt mich bitte, bei wars halt so. 
für alle die sich selber kernel kompilieren!
luh

----------


## cao1

jemand schon den neuen 2.6.3er kernel ausprobiert? haben ne menge bugfixes im alsa sound, auch nen paar (garnicht so wenige) im ac97 device..

----------


## flashbeast

> _Original geschrieben von luh_ 
> *ich habe ja noch nicht viele kernel kompiliert und kenne mich auch nicht so wahnisinnig gut damit aus, aber soweit ich weiß müssen die module nachher noch reinkompiliert werden.*


module kommen - afaik - nicht in den kernel, sondern werden nachgeladen. man muss für ein kernel-modul also nicht den kernel neu kompilieren.

----------


## ckirsche

Hi,
hatte auf meinem System Suse 9.1 und einer Soundblaster 128 auch ein Rauschen aus der rechten Box. Ich hab im Mixer auf erweitert geklickt und alles was mir nicht sinnvoll für die 128 erschien ausgeschaltet.. Am Schluß bleibe nnoch MIC-Select und MIX eingeschaltet, damit ist das Rauschen komplett verschwunden.   :Cool:  

Ich hoffe es hilft.

Christian

----------


## luh

freut mich  :Big Grin:  
mit der Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass man das rauschen und knistern nicht mit einer sache beheben kann. Allerdings kann ich noch einen weiteren tipp an alle weitergeben. 
Spielt mal mit allen reglern im alsamixer rum. das ist für die konsole. wem das nicht passt macht es mit alsamixergui. das ist sehr aufschlussreich! kmix hat doch einen sehr beschränkten regler umfang.
gruß
luh

----------

